# ConFuzzled 2012



## Kitutal (Apr 20, 2012)

It's coming close, and still no sign of a thread on the subject. Am I the only one here that's going? Only chance to get to a convention in this country at the moment, of course I had to go, it might even be fun.


----------



## neweinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

YAY ... ConFuzzled ... I will also be there


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 20, 2012)

If I was old enough I would think about attending. Looks like good fun from what I have seen.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 20, 2012)

If someone is willing to pay for a $1.5 grand cross-atlantic flight; I'd be more than happy to visit


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 21, 2012)

My cross-atlantic flight this summer is Â£400, you need to shop around more


----------



## Aldino (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it bad that I thought ConFuzzled was the name of a furry TV show at first?


----------

